# prego platy



## skibum (Dec 6, 2011)

hey my friend has a buncha platys and wanted to know if this female is prego. thanks for the responses


----------



## ProudWitch (Dec 6, 2011)

That's the way my bleeding heart platies looked when they were pregnant, but not very far along. Your platy will get much bigger, pretty much the same way a female guppy gets as the babies grow.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive never heard of a bleeding heart platy before. Bleeding heart tetra yes.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

There are so many different kinds and colours. Even I can't remember all of them. I want one of every kind. But don't have the room. I love a colourful tank.


----------



## ProudWitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Copachick said:


> Ive never heard of a bleeding heart platy before. Bleeding heart tetra yes.


They have black fins,a black tail, a black nose, and their bodies are a pale golden coor with a litte bit of red under the head. They really are pretty, but I haven't seen an ugly platy. I'd post a picture but I don't have a digital camera.


----------

